# walking 2 dogs together



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

What are people's opinions on walking 2 dogs together? We have the lead with 1 handle and 2 lengths of lead going out to the dogs. One of them has quite a good length going to each dog and the other holds both dogs quite close together. Wonder if there are any other variations? 

Bayley and Holly most days are quite good on this lead then sometimes they are quite horrendous crossing over each other!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i use training leads the ones that have the big clip on one end and a wee clip on the other so it can be made longer or shorter. 


i know walk 4 dogs on 2 leads because i just use both clips. 

i tried the coupling leads(the same idea as what your talking about) but im not so keen, you always end up correcting the wrong dog or its pall gets yanked for no reason as the other stops for a pee or pulls to go sniff a tree. 


the training leads are also fab as you had atach it to your wast, i used to do it all the time but with 4 leads its harder. he have about 6 training leads in the house so we always have them if we have friends dogs over as i dont always like their leads(i cant stand leather leads or some of the nylon leads, or their dog has chewed their lead and i dont feel safe walking the dog for feer the lead snaps my ones are nice and comfey)

speeking of leads who lets their leads get notted, i know a woman who has several dogs and gets all her leads notted then switches them with her frinds leads so she can un not them as she cant leave a lead notted. 

i cant let ming get that way, i have only ever found a not ones and that was just the other day. but sorted it as soon as i saw it.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Kendal I need training leads .. please post pic and tell me where to get them..

At the moment I hold all three on seperate leads, Oakley one side, the girls the other ... but if I had training leads I could get a fourth plus have comfort on my hands .. sounds good


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its just the halti training leads out the petshop, 

http://canineconcepts.co.uk/item--The-HALTI-Training-Lead--haltilead










i also walk all my girls on my left side(mum had them in this photo that why they are on her right ). Echo and Delta are on the same lead Gypsy and Inca are on their own leads as mum had Gypsy for most of the day and i had the other three


we have had our leads for almost 5 years and the are still in grate condition. dont think i would ever go for a different lead.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Kendal,JoJo never mind leads you both need sleighs lol...will get you some bells in the winter x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I use double ended leads like Kendal. I make my own leads. I started to make them because I couldn't find one's long enough for my needs.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

strof51 said:


> I use double ended leads like Kendal. I make my own leads. I started to make them because I couldn't find one's long enough for my needs.



how much longer do you need them?, if the leads were any longer my lot would be tripping over them and getting their legs caugh up.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I walk where there is a lot of live stock, but I like to let them have a good sniff about. use one 20 feet long for that. I have found most long lines were to thin, I make them from 20mm nylon climbing tape.My normal walking lead is 10 feet long. It takes a bit of practice but its just like flying a stunt kite trying to stop them tangling up lol.


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

since I have tendinitis is my right arm- so couldn't take the weight on one arm. So I'm training one to walk on one side and the other - on the other side. So far its working really well. Unfortunately it may be tight on a sidewalk where there are many people. But on our country road it works nicely.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have the same lead as Kendal even though I only have one dog. I absolutely love it, because it is so versatile.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks all .. JoJo will be spending some more money on leads .. shhh don't tell hubby ...

I must admit the I have loads of leads, I like having bright colours for my cockapoos.. funky dogs deserve funky leads .. but I need practical more than anything these days ... Pets4home here I come .. will take my daughter with me at the weekend ... she will help me have a doggy spend up 

keep peeping at Kendal's girls ... think I have a favourite (taken me approx 6 months to make up my mind ha ha ha).. and yes I defo want 4, looks such a balanced number ... trying to justify it to to myself ... next year .....hurry up !!!

Where are mine as I type.. Eevee laying on my shoe .. Oakley flat on on the kitchen floor.. Honey laying in her secret corner spot next to the sofa... bliss


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

JoJo said:


> thanks all .. JoJo will be spending some more money on leads .. shhh don't tell hubby ...
> 
> I must admit the I have loads of leads, I like having bright colours for my cockapoos.. funky dogs deserve funky leads .. but I need practical more than anything these days ... Pets4home here I come .. will take my daughter with me at the weekend ... she will help me have a doggy spend up
> 
> ...




oooo which one is your fave but i think i know who kt will be lol. i promis i wont tell them. 


dont get the. pets at home trakning leads they fray the full length of the lead, the halti ones are far better. worth the extra money. 


never been to fussy about leads or collars becuase my lot have their bandanas, i think after their next bath i will try and get a photo of them with all the bandanas lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok no pets4homes for training leads they are naff ... me have a look online now 

http://www.canineconcepts.co.uk/item--dog--haltilead 

Is this it?
Small or Large size?

What would I do without you 

As for my favourite .. well you know I love them all but I do have one that I just adore ... it may be because of the Ticking in her coat  .... is that what you thought?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah thats it, i think ours are the small ones. 


i had it between Echo and Delta(covering the other tsos ears lol) but i was leaning more to Delta. i know your not ment to have a fave but i think Echo is mine. dont vet me wrong she can be a pain in the bum but there is someting about her, paricuaraly this past year. i think she has just finaly matured and grown into herself.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love them all ... you own fab cockapoos .... 

But there is something I just really like about Echo... cool name, amazing coat and she just stands out in all the pics ... think the ticking just sealed the deal really xxx she may be a pain at times but aren't they all ... 

It is strange because my fave dog coat colour would be black ... hence why Oakley is solid black and was my first .....


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I got a Halti lead a few days ago and it is fab. It has trigger hooks at each end so you could a have a dog each end and hold the middle and also a series of rings along it's length so, with one dog it can be configured to different lengths. I use it for agility so when I take Flo's lead off I can easily put it over my shoulder leaving my hands free or it can even be clipped round my waist so I walk her hands free. Really good quality too.

Now I just need another Cockerpoo to put on the other end


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Mandy I will get it ordered .. would make it so much easier for me .... perfect for one or two dogs, as I do walk my dogs separate at times when training them to heel . all a bit more excitable when you have three on a walk .... I like the idea of over your shoulder handsfree dog walking 

Flo is a darling .. any recent snaps lately  please share


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Thanks Mandy I will get it ordered .. would make it so much easier for me .... perfect for one or two dogs, as I do walk my dogs separate at times when training them to heel . all a bit more excitable when you have three on a walk .... I like the idea of over your shoulder handsfree dog walking
> 
> Flo is a darling .. any recent snaps lately  please share


So I suggest getting 2 small Halti training leads!! You can put two dogs on 1 lead then have the other round you waist leaving one hand free - Ohhh and that would give you a spare trigger hook for puppy number 4 

Will post some Flo update pics tomorrow - her coat seems to be getting darker at the moment at 18 months...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol you can atualy have all 3 atached to your waist, you just clip itn round your wait as normal but feed the small clip thrugh the big ring on the lead that has the two dogs on it, and hay presto"look mummy no hands"


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

we have just tried to go on the website you put on and it says no longer available. Have you got anymore online websites to try. So much want to get this halti you are all talking about. My husband reckons we have more leads than petshops already lol.

Can i ask (may sound thick) but why do dogs wear bandanas is it purely for looks? My daughter wants to get our dogs them but hubby just moans!! Are they best to buy joined to the collar or separate? I may find some may just fall through the letterbox one day!! lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i love bandanas because you dont realy see any fancy collars on my girls my bandanas are all seperet from the collar and most are made for us out of material we baught because we loved the patterns. 

the slip on collar ones dont bunch up as much as the tie on ones do.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

More bandana pic of your girls always needed on this forum .... 

Oh and lots of close ups close ups of .... shhhhhh   oh I can't have a favourite its just not my style, she will have to be a secret ... bring on Echo, Delta, Inca and Gypsy.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Going to be Bandana searching this weekend lol. Your dogs are so lovely Kendal.


----------



## Dolly Parton (Jun 6, 2011)

cockerpoo61 said:


> we have just tried to go on the website you put on and it says no longer available. Have you got anymore online websites to try. So much want to get this halti you are all talking about. My husband reckons we have more leads than petshops already lol.
> 
> Can i ask (may sound thick) but why do dogs wear bandanas is it purely for looks? My daughter wants to get our dogs them but hubby just moans!! Are they best to buy joined to the collar or separate? I may find some may just fall through the letterbox one day!! lol


Look on EBay, i have just bought one for £6 I think!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

There is a alternative to the Halti lead at pet at home here is the link. Probably the same lead.

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/control-training-lead-for-dogs-by-pets-at-home-14421

And a link to Company of Animals the Halti main stockist.

http://www.companyofanimals.co.uk/products/halti/halti-training-lead


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

strof51 said:


> There is a alternative to the Halti lead at pet at home here is the link. Probably the same lead.
> 
> http://www.petsathome.com/shop/control-training-lead-for-dogs-by-pets-at-home-14421
> 
> ...


my brothers girls friend had the pets at home leads, thats the one i said frayed badle the lengthe of the lead.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

or you could go for one of these 2 up market leads

http://www.xtradog.com/shop/spiffy-dog-range/spiffy-dog-leads.html

http://www.xtradog.com/shop/harnesses/fleece-training-lead.html


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh this red one looks nice 

http://www.xtradog.com/shop/harness...ad/double-ended-fleece-dog-training-lead.html

Stand out on my walks .... I generally do with 3 cockapoos .....


----------

